# my 8 week old valley bulldog mixed with rednosepitbull



## LouisVuttonDon (Oct 2, 2011)

his tail is so short


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup ,but rednose just so you know is just a color, it isnt a type of Pit bull. looks like a sweet pup . And what is a valley bulldog?


----------



## LouisVuttonDon (Oct 2, 2011)

boxer mixed bulldog


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LouisVuttonDon said:


> boxer mixed bulldog


Oh ok, never heard of that before, is it acually a recognized breed? or just a fancy designer name for a cross breed?


----------



## LouisVuttonDon (Oct 2, 2011)

Valley Bulldog Information and Pictures, Valley Bulldogs


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hybrid= designer breed. It states that clearly on the page: "What some hybrid clubs are calling the simple cross of English Bulldog to Boxer."
Your pup is adorable though!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You got yourself a cute pup!


----------

